# Bent the hanger on my CR1, now what?



## PJG (Dec 14, 2006)

So I did it. I bent the hanger real bad on my CR1. 

I contacted Scott. They asked if I was the original owner, I said no 'cause I'm honest. They said sorry, have a nice day. No offer to buy a replacement frame, no nothing. 

So now what? Any ideas?

Anyone want to buy a CR1 with a bent hanger? I know of a good deal...

(And for the record, I don't blame Scott or harbor any bad feelings towards them. I blame myself for buying such a bad design. I will never again buy a bike without a replaceable hanger.)


----------



## miteemike3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Scott's customer service is terrible- very unresponsive to customer inquiries. I crashed my CR1 during a crit and bent the rear derailleur hanger so much that it couldn't be bent back. I'm currently in the market for a new frame with a replaceable hanger! Have a shop check it out because sometimes they can be bent back. If it's beyond repair, then the frame is toast; buy an addict with a replaceable derailleur hanger.


----------



## bigmig88 (Mar 25, 2008)

Take it to a decent carbon shop and get them to heat the glue, remove it and put another one in their. I have seen it done, no worries whatsover. $100 and your done.


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

Put a cresent wrench on it and bend it back and then buy the park tool to align it all the way properly. It will either bend or crack the frame. I bent mine real bad and believe it or not you CAN bend it back. Good luck!!!!
Worst case scenario is that it will break and it will be toast, but you can't use it bent anyways.


----------



## hrt4me (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

miteemike3 said:


> Scott's customer service is terrible- very unresponsive to customer inquiries. I crashed my CR1 during a crit and bent the rear derailleur hanger so much that it couldn't be bent back. I'm currently in the market for a new frame with a replaceable hanger! Have a shop check it out because sometimes they can be bent back. If it's beyond repair, then the frame is toast; buy an addict with a replaceable derailleur hanger.


Strange. I've found them to be very responsive, generally returning e-mails in less than a day. Was your problem with them related to your crashing your CR1?


----------



## Jamesd (Feb 28, 2009)

Contact Calfee who does carbon frame repairs for most makes. Know this is related to the hanger, but they may have ideas if you haven't done anything already.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry, but I don't know what the hanger is. Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

The hanger is where the derailleur screws into and the wheel axle and skewer butt up against.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Calfee works with Scott and either has or can get replacement hangers. It ain't cheap to get it fixed though. Call them, find out the drill, and see if it's worth it or not. I boogered my CR1 SL hanger and did a crash replacement for an Addict R3. Spectacular frame, in my opinion.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

EpiphFreddy said:


> The hanger is where the derailleur screws into and the wheel axle and skewer butt up against.


Yeah, I looked at my bike last night to see if I could figure this out... Sure enough that is it. I can see how this could pose a problem. I like the replaceable hanger idea with the Addict.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

EpiphFreddy said:


> Put a cresent wrench on it and bend it back and then buy the park tool to align it all the way properly. It will either bend or crack the frame. I bent mine real bad and believe it or not you CAN bend it back. Good luck!!!!
> Worst case scenario is that it will break and it will be toast, but you can't use it bent anyways.


Actually the worst case that I can think of is that it doesn't fail when you bend it back, but later when your cranking up a hill and it is pulled into your rear wheel which is then destroyed. I can't imagine it failing on a 50 mph down hill, but that would be bad also. Cold working your aluminum hanger isn't going to do it any favors.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Last winter I wrecked my CAAD4 frame (the garage door made contact with it while on the roof of the car), so I had the components transferred to a new 2009 CR1. I love the bike, and it fits really well. But it has been knocked over onto the drivetrain side in my cubicle twice. Each time, the derailleur hanger bent. The LBS was able to straighten it. The hanger does seem to quite soft, and I'm not sure how many times it can be straightened. I wonder if the replaceable hanger on the 2010 model is stiffer...


----------

